# الفلوس معاكي واتصرفي انتي يا بنت الناس



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

*سلامو عليكو يا بشر 
موضوعي وما فيه 

اني شاب 
في ربع قرنه العمري الاول
بيفكر يتهبب وينتيل ويتجنن 
ويكمل نص دينه زي ما بيقولوا 
علي اساس انه كافر يعني ومحتاج يزود دينه 
ما علينا 


انا دلوقتي 
مرتبي كشاب وبيدرس لسه 
كان 2100
اصبح وبقدره قادر وفي نفس الوظيفه ونفس المكان 
1450
بركاتك يا ثوره :shutup22:

 مش بدخن 
مش بشرب مخدرات 
مش مبذر 
بس مصاريفي الشخصيه كل شهر 
تتخطي الـ 1000 جنيه 

سؤالي بقي 
كل واحده في المنتدي انثي كانت او ذكر 
تتخيل انها مراتي 
عايزها تقدملي ميزانيه نمشي عليها 
بدخلي الحالي 
ممكن ولا مش ممكن ؟
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

أفهم حاجة بس مصاريفك الشخصية اكتر من 1000 جنيه و انت مش بتدخن ولا بتعمل اى حاجة ...... الالف جنيه بيروحو فين ؟؟ اكيد مش تاكسيات يعنى :thnk0001:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> أفهم حاجة بس مصاريفك الشخصية اكتر من 1000 جنيه و انت مش بتدخن ولا بتعمل اى حاجة ...... الالف جنيه بيروحو فين ؟؟ اكيد مش تاكسيات يعنى :thnk0001:



* انا بدور علي حل ولا بتحاسب 

علي العموم 
منهم حوالي 500 جنه موبيل ونت 
والباقي مصاريف عاديه 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انا بدور علي حل ولا بتحاسب
> 
> علي العموم
> منهم حوالي 500 جنه موبيل ونت
> ...




ماهو لو معرفتش انت بتصرف المبلغ دة فى ايه ... هجيبلك الحل منين ا ش ا :act19:

مبدئيا الموبايل تقدر تدور على نظام يخفف عنك المصاريف شوية و مفيش اكتر من العروض دلوقتى شوف انت ايه الشبكة بتاعتك و شوف عروضها و اختار انسبهم عشان تقلله شوية ... و لو انت بتستخدمه كتير اوى كدة كان فيه عرض مش فاكرة شركة ايه اللى مقدماه انك تدفع 200 جنيه مقابل اوبن تايم لاى مكالمات ولاى شبكات و فيه انترنت كمان تبعه تقدر تدور على اقرب سنترال و اساله على العرض دة ...  الانترنت لو بتستخدم USB بلاش و جيب روتر عادى باشتراك شهرى ثابت و كدة هيكون افضل 

ال 500 التانية بتوع المصاريف العادية شوف اقلهم احتياج و قلل منهم شوية بشوية بس كدة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ماهو لو معرفتش انت بتصرف المبلغ دة فى ايه ... هجيبلك الحل منين ا ش ا :act19:
> *طب بالراحه عليا طيب :thnk0001:*​
> مبدئيا الموبايل تقدر تدور على نظام يخفف عنك المصاريف شوية و مفيش اكتر من العروض دلوقتى شوف انت ايه الشبكة بتاعتك و شوف عروضها و اختار انسبهم عشان تقلله شوية ... و لو انت بتستخدمه كتير اوى كدة كان فيه عرض مش فاكرة شركة ايه اللى مقدماه انك تدفع 200 جنيه مقابل اوبن تايم لاى مكالمات ولاى شبكات و فيه انترنت كمان تبعه تقدر تدور على اقرب سنترال و اساله على العرض دة ...  الانترنت لو بتستخدم USB بلاش و جيب روتر عادى باشتراك شهرى ثابت و كدة هيكون افضل
> 
> ...



*اما دي بقي صعب العب فيها 
كده بصرف اقل من 20 في اليوم
اقطع نفسي يعني ؟
*​


----------



## sam174 (11 مارس 2012)

> سلامو عليكو



:new6::new6::fun_lol::smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

sam174 قال:


> :new6::new6::fun_lol::smil15:



:thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

يا سلام على عدم التبزير هتقطع نفسك يا خواتى :fun_lol:

يعنى عايز انت تصرف 1000 جنيه موبايلات ونت

وتصرف على المودام والعيال 450 جنيه :smil15:

نحلهالك ازاى دى ؟؟


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2012)

عارف دة معناه ايه يا معلم ؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا سلام على عدم التبزير هتقطع نفسك يا خواتى :fun_lol:
> 
> يعنى عايز انت تصرف 1000 جنيه موبايلات ونت
> 
> ...



* اخصمي منهم 
70 جنيه ضريبه كسب عمل 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> عارف دة معناه ايه يا معلم ؟​



* ماحلاها عيشه الحريه 
*​


----------



## bassem.106 (11 مارس 2012)

اهم حاجة العشور


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

bassem.106 قال:


> اهم حاجة العشور



*دا شئ مفروغ منه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

> *دا شئ مفروغ منه*


 70 جنيه ضرايب ومستنقعات هههههههههههه

والدمغات مين هيدفعها ؟


----------



## ميرنا (11 مارس 2012)

انتا عارف لو اتقدملى حد وقالى انو مصريفة فى الشهر كدا دنا اقطعة 
لانة كدا عمرة ما هيعمل حاجة
 1000 ليه كل يوم بتشترى لبس وموبيل وبرفيوم 
اقولك انا تعمل ايه دانتا مبذر 
تمسك الفلوس الاساسية اللى شور بتدفع زى الانترنت العشور وتحطها على جنب دى حاجات مفهاش فصال 
تشوف بقى الباقى بتصرفة فين وازاى وتحط لنفسك مبلغ معين وتشيل الباقى شباب مبذر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> 70 جنيه ضرايب ومستنقعات هههههههههههه
> 
> والدمغات مين هيدفعها ؟



* ايه مستنقعات دي 
هو احنا في افريقيا ولا ايه ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

> * ايه مستنقعات دي
> هو احنا في افريقيا ولا ايه ؟
> *​



سعيد صالح فى مدرسة المشاغبين 

مش مذاكر كويس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> انتا عارف لو اتقدملى حد وقالى انو مصريفة فى الشهر كدا دنا اقطعة
> لانة كدا عمرة ما هيعمل حاجة
> 1000 ليه كل يوم بتشترى لبس وموبيل وبرفيوم
> اقولك انا تعمل ايه دانتا مبذر
> ...



* انا مكنتش عارف ان الموضوع ده هيجيبلي الكلام 
يا باشا انا بطلب انكم تجدولوا معايا الموضوع من الاول 
يعني انا علي استعداد الغي النت خالص واقضيها رنات 
بس المقابل ان اعيش سعيد 
ملحوظه الموضوع ده مش غرضه اني مستعجل علي لجواز 
بس اهي حاجه هتحصل هتحصل 
يعني الفلوس كلها معاكم 
ظبطوا انتوا الدنيا يمكن الاقي حاجه امشي عليها من دلوقتي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> سعيد صالح فى مدرسة المشاغبين
> 
> مش مذاكر كويس


:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كل واحده في المنتدي انثي كانت او ذكر *
> *تتخيل انها مراتي *​


*طيب أنثى وفهمتها ...*
*ذكر أزاى يعنى يتخيل نفسه مراتك  ((؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)) (!!!!)*
*تصدق انى كنت هجدولك أم المرتب دة ...بس لقيتك خبطت جامد يعنى ....*
*قال ذكر قال يتخيل نفسه مراته ...جرى أية ياعياااااااااد ؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب أنثى وفهمتها ...*
> *ذكر أزاى يعنى يتخيل نفسه مراتك  ((؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)) (!!!!)*
> *تصدق انى كنت هجدولك أم المرتب دة ...بس لقيتك خبطت جامد يعنى ....*
> *قال ذكر قال يتخيل نفسه مراته ...جرى أية ياعياااااااااد ؟؟*



* فهمتني غلط يا عوبد 

انا بقلد الحج القذافي 
وللمرأه حق الترشح سواء كانت ذكر او انثي 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

الموضوع دة فى كل الميزانيات تقريبا بس اللى يمشى عليه ويطبقه بجدية

* 	 هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1) *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اما دي بقي صعب العب فيها
> كده بصرف اقل من 20 في اليوم
> اقطع نفسي يعني ؟
> *​




افهم بس ايه لازمة اليو اس بى ؟؟؟ و ايه لزوم التنقلات دى ؟؟ انت بتتدلع يا عياد فعلا و حلال فيك عبدو :smil15:
الغى اليو اس بى محبكش يعنى اما تخرج تدخل نت .... و الموبايل زى ما قولتلك .. و بما انك موبينيل فيه نظام احسن ناس و فيه المصرى دول افضل عرضين تقريبا ...... و بعدين ولا بتحب ولا متجوز ... مضيع رصيدك فى ايه بقا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ها ؟؟؟؟؟ انطق يا استاذ ؟؟؟ رجالة اخر زمن صحيح :smil15:

و كفاية قعدة كافيهات مش كل يوم هنجيبك من كافيه شكل ... بالحال دة مش هتتجوز فى سنتك :new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> افهم بس ايه لازمة اليو اس بى ؟؟؟ و ايه لزوم التنقلات دى ؟؟ انت بتتدلع يا عياد فعلا و حلال فيك *عبدو* :smil15:


*عبدو مين بقى ؟؟؟؟*
*الراجل شرحها أهو وقال انه قراها فى ( صحيح القذافى )*
*بس تصدقى يا شقاوة ...*
*أول مرة أشوف دكتور خطه يتقرى ...:new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مارس 2012)

> *كل واحده في المنتدي انثي كانت او ذكر *



سيبك انت القذافي رجع يا رداله
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عبدو مين بقى ؟؟؟؟*
> *الراجل شرحها أهو وقال انه قراها فى ( صحيح القذافى )*
> *بس تصدقى يا شقاوة ...*
> *أول مرة أشوف دكتور خطه يتقرى ...:new6::new6::new6:*



هههههههههه و انا اول مرة الاقى واحد فى تجارة بيعرف يقرا :smil15: ( معلومة صغننة خطى الحقيقى ميتشافش :new6: )


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هههههههههه و انا اول مرة الاقى* واحد فى تجارة* بيعرف يقرا :smil15:  :new6: )


*أنا مش واحد فى تجارة ...*
*أنا واحد فى حالى ....أية واحد فى تجارة دى ؟؟؟؟*
*شايفانى ساحب جمل ورايا فى المنتدى وحاطط عليه زلع ؟؟؟*



> ( معلومة صغننة خطى الحقيقى *ميتشافش*


*مش مهم الخط ....*
*المهم أنتى تتشافى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مارس 2012)

اااااااااااااااااااايه دا بقي بقي
انتوا هاتسيبوا الموضوع 
وهتتريقوا علي بتوع تجاره ولا ايه يا شقاوه
لع يا ماما خفي تعومي يا قلبي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا مش واحد فى تجارة ...*
> *أنا واحد فى حالى ....أية واحد فى تجارة دى ؟؟؟؟*
> حاااااااااالك ؟؟؟؟؟ اللى مفهمك انك فى حالك كدب عليك على فكرة :smil15:
> *شايفانى ساحب جمل ورايا فى المنتدى وحاطط عليه زلع ؟؟؟
> ...




اة اللى عنده نظر بيشوفنى :smil15:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اااااااااااااااااااايه دا بقي بقي
> انتوا هاتسيبوا الموضوع
> وهتتريقوا علي بتوع تجاره ولا ايه يا شقاوه
> لع يا ماما خفي تعومي يا قلبي



اوبس هو انتى فى تجارة :thnk0001: حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل فيك يا فخرى :boxing: يا قلبى البنات اصلا دحيحة و بتوع مذاكرة الشباب ..... انتى ادرى بقا و الحدق يفهم ... لكن مش اللى فى تجارة يبقو .....


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> اوبس هو انتى فى تجارة :thnk0001: حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل فيك يا فخرى :boxing: يا قلبى البنات اصلا دحيحة و بتوع مذاكرة الشباب ..... انتى ادرى بقا و الحدق يفهم ... لكن مش اللى فى تجارة يبقو .....




هههههههههههه يا مصيبه
الحدق بقي الله يسلهوا ويفهم :smil15:



يا واد يا عياد
ابعت لدونا تيجي تهش الناس دي من هنا:fun_lol:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> اة اللى عنده نظر بيشوفنى :smil15:


*أنا نظرى ستة على ستة ...*
*أقولك الهلال بتاعك مفتوح يمين والا شمال ؟؟؟* 
*بوظنا موضوع عياد ...الراجل كان داخل يستلف له قرشين ...*
*ههههههههههههه..*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههه يا مصيبه
> الحدق بقي الله يسلهوا ويفهم :smil15:
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههه اخرتها هتهش كمان ... انا ماليش دعوة انا غلبانة هو اللى عمل الدوشة دى انا كنت برد على الموضوع فى هدوء خااااااااالص ... دة انا حتى مبيطلعليش صوت :shutup22:



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا نظرى ستة على ستة ...*
> *أقولك الهلال بتاعك مفتوح يمين والا شمال ؟؟؟*
> *بوظنا موضوع عياد ...الراجل كان داخل يستلف له قرشين ...*
> *ههههههههههههه..*




ههههههههه الموضوع باظ و احنا هنتطرد حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل فيك يا اللى فى بالى ... ربنا يديك على اد نوياك بقا :smil15:
مادام عارف انه عايز يستلف استجدع مع صاحبك و سلفه ... الصديق وقت الضيق :smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

*ما يبوض الموضوع ولا يولع 
انا شايف حد بيغلط في تجاره 

معاكي عياد ابو عياد 
معيد في تجاره القاهره 
حد ليه شوق في حاجه 

:bud::bud::bud::bud:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ما يبوض الموضوع ولا يولع
> انا شايف حد بيغلط في تجاره
> 
> معاكي عياد ابو عياد
> ...



اوعى تقولى انك تجارة و جاى تسالنا احنا انت ازاى تظبط مرتبك ؟؟؟ بتهرج صح .... دة انتو بتظبطو ميزانيات مش عارف تظبط مرتب ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ههههههههه الموضوع باظ و احنا هنتطرد حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل فيك يا اللى فى *بالى* :smil15:


*انتى بتكلمى اللمبى ؟؟؟؟*




> مادام عارف انه عايز يستلف استجدع مع صاحبك و سلفه ... الصديق وقت الضيق


*ولا أعرفه ....*
*انت مين يابنى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> اوعى تقولى انك تجارة و جاى تسالنا احنا انت ازاى تظبط مرتبك ؟؟؟ بتهرج صح .... دة انتو بتظبطو ميزانيات مش عارف تظبط مرتب ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!



* بصي يا خالتي 
بتوع تجاره بالذات 
تقدري تشبهيهم بالاطفال بتوع كوبا 
اليل بيشتغلوا عند تجار المخدرات الكبار 
شغلهم عد الفلوس محدش يقدر ياخد قرش 
وفي نفس الوقت مش لاقي ياكل 
احنا نعمل ميزانيات اه 
انما نبقي طرف فيها ولا لينا حساب 
دا لا يونكن ابداً
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * بصي يا خالتي
> بتوع تجاره بالذات
> تقدري تشبهيهم بالاطفال بتوع كوبا
> اليل بيشتغلوا عند تجار المخدرات الكبار
> ...




خالتك مين دة انا اد ولادك :thnk0001: 
يا باشا بهزر انا اعرف واحد بيعمل ميزانية شركة كاملة و رئيس قسم حسابات و اما بساله 8+5 كام بيقولى 12 :fun_lol:

عادى جدا ... بتحصل فى احسن العائلات ... المهم انت ظبط حوار الموبايل بجد عشان كدة حرام فعلا ... جرب اى نظام طيب عشان كدة مش هينفع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> خالتك مين دة انا اد ولادك :thnk0001:
> يا باشا بهزر انا اعرف واحد بيعمل ميزانية شركة كاملة و رئيس قسم حسابات و اما بساله 8+5 كام بيقولى 12 :fun_lol:
> 
> عادى جدا ... بتحصل فى احسن العائلات ... المهم انت ظبط حوار الموبايل بجد عشان كدة حرام فعلا ... جرب اى نظام طيب عشان كدة مش هينفع



* اولا انا مازلت طالب 
ومش نشاي خالص اني اقعد في مكتب محاسبه 
او اترمي علي كمبيوتر اخلص حسابات 
انا بحب التجاره الفعليه والبيع والشرا

واملي في الحياه اني اشتغل في المجل اللي بحبه 
الجرافيك والتصميم 

 وموضوع المبيل 
اتضبط خلاص 
ومتساليش ازاي 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اولا انا مازلت طالب
> ومش نشاي خالص اني اقعد في مكتب محاسبه
> او اترمي علي كمبيوتر اخلص حسابات
> انا بحب التجاره الفعليه والبيع والشرا
> ...



مش هسال المهم انك تظبط مرتبك عشان ترتبط بدل ماتعنس جنبى انا نص صحابى مشرفين جنبى :new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مش هسال المهم انك تظبط مرتبك عشان ترتبط بدل ماتعنس جنبى انا نص صحابى مشرفين جنبى :new6:



* مالها العنوسه 
سبق وقولتلك العنوسه كنز لا يفني  :new6:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 مارس 2012)

مجرد وجهة نظر
تشوف الاؤل بنت الناس وبعدها انت هتعرف هى هتعرف تتصرف ولا لا :d


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مجرد وجهة نظر
> تشوف الاؤل بنت الناس وبعدها انت هتعرف هى هتعرف تتصرف ولا لا :d



* ده رد بليغ 
بس ملهوش علاقه ببليغ حمدي D:
*​


----------



## bob (11 مارس 2012)

*بص يا عياد حلك عندنا و المسهل ربنا
اتصل علي0900 مستشارك المحاسبي حيوجب معاك و اسعارنا زي الفل و سعر الدقيقة 1.99 جنية
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *بص يا عياد حلك عندنا و المسهل ربنا
> اتصل علي0900 مستشارك المحاسبي حيوجب معاك و اسعارنا زي الفل و سعر الدقيقة 1.99 جنية
> *



انت شايف كده


----------



## white.angel (22 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب أنثى وفهمتها ...*
> *ذكر أزاى يعنى يتخيل نفسه مراتك  ((؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)) (!!!!)*
> *تصدق انى كنت هجدولك أم المرتب دة ...بس لقيتك خبطت جامد يعنى ....*
> *قال ذكر قال يتخيل نفسه مراته ...جرى أية ياعياااااااااد ؟؟*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فكرتنى بالقذافى لما قال*
*اى امرأه انثى كانت او ذكر*
*من حقها الترشح للرئاسه *​


----------



## white.angel (22 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ما يبوض الموضوع ولا يولع
> انا شايف حد بيغلط في تجاره
> *​


*عبود مغلطش يا عياد طلبة تجاره عربى ايدك منهم والارض*
*انما تجارة انجليزى ... اياااااااااك حد يجيب سيرتهم .. 
احسن احنا متبهدلين ولا كفار قريش* :a82:

*بخصوص موضوع الميزانيه ..*
*بلا فخر انا فاشله فى موضوع التوفير *
*ولكن الملحوظه اللى ممكن اقولك عليها ... 
هى انك تخلى ليك رأس مال على جنب *
*يعنى يأما تدخل جمعيه بمبلغ كبير 30 او 40 الف ... او تفتح دفتر وتوفر فيه مبلغ معين كل شهر ... وانا افضل الحل الاول ... *
*لو قدرت تعمل كدة .. هتلاقى معاك مبلغ تقدر تعمل بيه خطوه ايجابيه بخصوص ارتباطك ... ومصاريفك ... حاول تخليها الاهم فالمهم ... الاكل خده من البيت ... ساندوتشات ... الموب انت حليته ... والنت مش لازم يو اس بى ... اكتفى بالراوتر وارحمنا منك شويه ههههههههههه .... *

*الموضوع محتاج انك تحط فى دماغك انك محتاج توفر ... هتلاقيك بتخلى بالك من مصاريفك ... واولاً واخيراً دى مسأله تعود ... و عموماً مفيش يابنى احلى من الـ single *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مارس 2012)

الحل عندى يا عياد ولا يهمك انت حبيبى وانا اتمنالك الخير​ 
بص يا معلم انت عاوز تتجوز وتظبط نفسك على قد فلوسك ​ 
ببلاش وحاجة زى الفل​ 
الحل فى الزوجة الصينية ​ 







​ 
خد عندك المميزات 

 تقوم بكل الأعمال المنزلية طوال الأربع وعشرين ساعة ولا تتحدث إلا إذا طلب منها ولا تشتكي أو تطلب إجازة، 

وتقرأ الجريدة بصوت عال، وتتعرف على المشروب المفضل ليك 

صغيرة الحجم سهله  التخزين فى اى درج 

سهلة الاستعمال 

ذات جلد ناعم وشعر طويل (يعنى مش هتقولك عوزة كريمات)

مزودة بخاصية مانع النكد والزن

من غير اهل يعنى مفيش حد هيتحكم فيك ولا هيزورك ويغرمك مصاريف

ايه رئيك فى الحل ده 

*مع انى عاوز اقولك نصيحة من اخ لاخوة* 

خليك كده احسن من غير جواز يعنى اللى اتجوزة اخدوا ايه من الجواز


----------

